
Show HN: My first blog post – Finite Automata with a bit of Rust - Apanatshka
https://apanatshka.github.io/compsci/2016/04/10/finite-automata/
======
Apanatshka
This is the first serious blog post that I've ever published. I'd love to get
feedback/tips/critique!

~~~
burntsushi
Cool post! One little tidbit to this:

> Now just to warn you: regular expressions in programming were once based on
> this automata theory, but have since been made much more powerful. Regex can
> describe much more than just regular languages.

Rust's `regex` crate is actually limited to regular languages. In particular,
it uses both NFAs and DFAs to do matching in linear time!

I look forward to seeing more automata work done in Rust. :-)

~~~
Apanatshka
Thanks for the feedback :) I didn't know that about Rust's regex! Despite the
note at the end that I wouldn't write more Rust automata code, I'm still a
little tempted to try my hand at a Rust crate for automata related things. I'm
not sure if I'm going to try that first or try to write the next post in the
series...

